# Ob/gyn circumcision



## ealvarez113@hotmail.com (Jun 3, 2013)

I have two providers one delivers the baby and the other performs circumcision. Does anyone know if any OB/GYN'S get paid for circumcisions for the full amount?, Like the Pediatricians do? I need some insite about this. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## hneal (Jun 3, 2013)

*ob/gyn & circumcision*

The OB/Gyn who performed the circ gets paid per their insurance contract just like the peditrician would under their insurance contract. The procedure is applied to the infant not the mother, so you would need to enter the child in order to charge it under him on the date the procedure is done, usually the day of discharge from the hospital. The CPT code would normally be 54150 or 54160 determining what device or method was done.  The ICD-9 would be for routine or ritual circumcision-V50.2.  I hope this answers your question.

H. Neal, CPC,COBG


----------



## ealvarez113@hotmail.com (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes it does. Thank you so much.


----------

